# What exactly does a running martingale do and how does it work?



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

There are two types of martingales; a standing and a running. Both of them prevent a horse's head from coming up. However, if it has to be used, it's just a training aid, it should not be used as a permanent fix, that's what training is for.

The standing martingale is attached at the girth to the noseband, like this;









The running martingale attaches at the girth and has two straps that come up, with a circle you run your reins through. Like this;


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

This::


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Little message to Riccil0ve - there are more than two types of martingale, not to confuse people too much but

Running Martingale
Standing Martingale
Irish Martingale
Bib Martingale
Combined Martingale

A Market Harborough is also classed as a member of the martingale family in some circles.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Nutty, here in the US, we keep it simple and I have only ever heard of the 2 that Ricci posted. To me, a running martingale is nothing more than a crutch for people with bad hands. IMHO, if a person can't get their horse's head down without the use of items like this, tie-downs, draw-reins, etc. then they need to work on themselves before they try to fix the horse.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

smrobs

A Combined martingale is a Standing and running combined into one piece - haven't seen one for years and I've never had to make one.

the Irish martingale is primarily used in racing - it's basically a short strap ( about 6" ) with a ring on each end that the reins go through, this helps to keep the reins from parting or flapping around too much which would be dangerous considering the activity, ever seen a horse go over The Chair at Aintree and you get the picture

A bib martingale is like a running martingale with a panel of leather joining the two ring straps together - so it's like a combined running martingale and Irish martingale , in the past primarily used for racing ( I've made about 50 for Newmarket ) but now I also see them in the showjumping circuit
The triangular panel is needed or there would be a gap which a horse could put it's leg through , which would be a disaster.

A Market Harborough is like a running martingale - except that the two ring straps are a lot longer and have a small clip on each end - these pass through the bit and onto a small 'd' fitted onto a pair of reins, they have a similar effect as a running martingale but are a lot stronger . they also have a similar effect to draw reins in bringing the head down but the downwards pressure is released when the horses head is in the correct position ( draw reins do not ) 

Although I would agree with you in that most of these are not needed in normal circumstances they are very useful as training aids and should be removed when not needed, some are however almost essential in competitions such as showjumping / cross country or racing , as the horse gets a lot of adrenaline in its system ( and most competition horses are either warmblood or hotblood ) and get rather out of hand and excitable.

I wouldn't call John Whittaker / Rodrigo Pessoa / Zara Phillips etc novice riders , they do use martingales for good reason - and I don't think they need to work on their riding .
I hope that clears up the martingale issue -


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

A Running and Standing already have pics so here is an Irish, a Bib and a Market Harborough

Irish Martingale








Bib Martingale








Market Harborough








Looked quickly for a combined but couldn't find any decent pics of one


----------



## Jessie567 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nutty ^ you are absolutely right, maybe these other martingales are not used in the US, i don't know. As for people saying riders who use a martingale need to improve their riding, this is rubbish. I don't think it is a good idea to use them when schooling and when working quietly at home. If you are jumping at a show whether it is a speed competition or not if your horse is getting excited and throwing its head up it will completely ruin your round! You CANNOT school a horse not to get excited when jumping if they find it fun and some horses jumps are ruined because the rider wants them to be on the bit and cannot accept this particular horse jumps with a natural style of having its head up, however it is not possible to win competitions with your horse sticking its head up like a donkey. Riders without martingales who have horses like this often result to sawing with the reins which can damage to the mouth and forces the head down, not on the bit.

PS: i know i wasn't really answering the question, but didn't need to as Nutty has done it well already, just wanted to stick up for Nutty Saddler


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

If I really wanted to confuse people I would also mention :-

Corbett Martingale
Pully Martingale
Grainger Martingale
Continental Martingale
False Martingale ( harness )

Not to forget that both the Chambon and De gogue also fall into the martingale family

So my list of the martingale family , if asked would be ( I'm sure there are probably more ) 

Running Martingale
Standing Martingale
Combined Martingale
Pully Martingale
Bib Martingale
Corbett Martingale
Grainger Martingale
Irish Martingale
Continental Martingale
False martingale
Market Harborough
De Gogue
Chambon

There is also a mention of a German Martingale in some circles but I'm sure this is a variation of one of the above .

A Harbridge also may be included by some people


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

As far as I'm concerned, they're really all just variations of the same thing, or maybe two things, lol. I get it though, it just breaks everything down a lot further. I'm not knocking down your knowledge, or arguing with it, it's always fun to learn something new. I'm just saying. =]

Oh, and it's also entirely possible to teach a showjumping or cross country horse how to carry itself with it's head lower and being more or less on the bit, even though it's excited. It's harder to do at a faster gait, so they won't maintain the same level of collection as a dressage horse, but they can do a successful jumping round without running around like a giraffe. It is still a lack of training.


----------



## Jessie567 (Aug 18, 2009)

I appreciate your opinion but i do not believe you can school a horse's nature out of it. Alot of horses behave differently at shows to at home so you cannot practice it as you practice at home. A martingale simply sits there doing nothing (as long as they aren't too tight) until the horse decides to chuck their head up. Top riders can not afford to let this happen and risk losing control at a big competition.

I don't like people who use them because they look pretty or use them all the time, i only use mine at shows as she is very excitable when everyone is watching her and they are so many horses around.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

I've ridden a lot of horses - it is good to have a well trained horse, no doubt - but unlike a dressage horse if you over-train a show-jumper you can take off that edge that makes you a winner in the jump off.

If I had a choice between a horse that was perfectly behaved and perfectly trained or a horse that was slightly barking mad - I would choose the barking mad one as it would get me round the ring faster.

I had a hungarian sportshorse who fitted this category - I had a person come and try him out as he was for sale - she lasted about 30 seconds before he bucked her off, I was then told the horse was no good and unrideable

I used to ride him round a set of show-jumps, he was well balanced, athletic, very 'sharp', almost uncontrollable and very very fast - to me he made a perfect show-jumper , if I trained and trained him to be a ' plod ' who could be ridden by everyone I would make him useless as a competition horse as he would have lost that edge that would have made him a winner.

Its not a lack of training or knowledge that makes me use a martingale - rather the opposite , after 24 years in the saddle I think that I should know what pieces of kit are for and when to use them.


----------

